# Bull down!



## The100road (Oct 8, 2019)

I was able to get my bull yesterday and pretty excited about. It’s small but with my limited vacation time this year I couldn’t be happier. Called him into about 30 yards and shot with a muzzleloader.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 8, 2019)

Congratulations,that’s a nice looking animal.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 8, 2019)

It may small but it's still a trophy. Food to feed the family. AND another day out in Gods creation with your dad and others! Great job.




Now I'm waiting on some jerky!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 8, 2019)

Congrats! Making memories and bringing home great meat! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 8, 2019)

Good for you Stan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 8, 2019)

No bull is small! Awesome job and pics!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 8, 2019)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

